# 2008 Lottery



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

It is listed as in progress on the ND Game and Fish page! About a week or so before we find out!

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/lot/lotterySearch.htm


----------

